# Montafon M3 Marathon Schruns 2010



## powderJO (30. Juni 2010)

hola,

bin auf der suche nach infos über den montafon m3 marathon schruns 2010. die homepage ...

http://montafon-m3.at99.at/index.php/Montafon-Mountainbike-Marathon-M3/
...

gibt ja einiges her, aber interessanter sind natürlich augenzeugenberichte. also, wer war dabei und hat was zu erzählen?


----------



## wowaki (30. Juni 2010)

Auf der Mitteldistanz geht es von Schruns erst mal recht gemäßigt hoch ins Silbertal und dann über Schotterwege teilweise steil immer bergauf Richtung Kristberg. Dann über teilweise Trails in Halbhöhenlage weiter bergauf/bergab Richtung Rellseck. Vor dem Rellseck nochmals kräftiger Anstieg und rasante Abfahrt, dann nach dem Rellseck auf anfangs flowigem Trail Richtung Bartholomäberg. Dann über Wege und Trails nach Gantschier. Auf der anderen Talseite dann lange und anstrengend auf Schotter bergauf Richtung Matschwitz und dann auf Schotter flott abwärts nach Latschau. Auf Asphalt/Schotter und tollem Panormatrail nach Bitschweil und von dort dann nur noch abwärts zum Ziel nach Schruns. Insgesamt konditionell sehr anspruchsvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2010)

das der konditionell anspruchsvoll ist glaube ich gerne. glücklicherweise verteilen sich die vielen höhenmeter wenigstesn auch auf viele kilometer -  dürfte dann bergauf nicht ganz so arg sein wie ischgl zum beispiel...

wie sieht es mit der verpflegung unterwegs aus? gibt es flaschenservice oder muss man auffüllen? wie ist die orga überhaupt?


----------



## wowaki (1. Juli 2010)

Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich nur die Strecke durch zig Aufenthalte im Montafon in-u. auswendig kenne. Im Rennen werde ich sie dieses Jahr erstmals fahren.
Die Strecke in Ischgl kenne ich nicht. Nur soviel: die langen Auffahrten auf der Mitteldistanz im Montafon im Renntempo zu fahren ist sicher heftig. Kennst Du Pfronten und da die letzte Auffahrt hoch zum Breitenberg? Diese Auffahrt kommt ja auch auf der Mitteldistanz zum Schluss ist aber im Vergleich zur Auffahrt nach Matschwitz (als letzte lange Auffahrt im Montafon) als "leicht" zu bezeichnen.


----------



## powderJO (1. Juli 2010)

habe mir eben mal das video angesehen -  ein paar anstiege scheinen echt heftig zu sein aber das wichtigste: es hat scheinbar echt gute, lange und flowige trails. ist ja eher selten bei einem marathon. ich denke wir sehen uns dann am start - wenn es sich arbeitstechnisch ausgeht. ist ja dummerweise wieder ein samstagsrennen...


wenn sonst noch jemand infos hat zur orga - immer her damit.


----------



## ur2105 (19. Juli 2010)

wowaki schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich nur die Strecke durch zig Aufenthalte im Montafon in-u. auswendig kenne.
> 
> Hallo wowaki,
> wenn Du die Strecke gut kennst - was fü eine Bereifung ist empfehlenswert. Gehen Race King bzw. Rocket Ron oder braucht es aus Deiner Erfahrung eine gröbere Bereifung?


----------



## wowaki (19. Juli 2010)

ur2105 schrieb:


> was fü eine Bereifung ist empfehlenswert. Gehen Race King bzw. Rocket Ron?



Die Strecke der Mitteldistanz "just for fun" fahre ich in der Regel vorne und hinten mit Nobby Nic. Im Rennen dann vorne Nobby und hinten Racing Ralph. Ich würde halt auf Reifen setzen, die eine gute Pannensicherheit haben.


----------



## Augustiner1328 (20. Juli 2010)

powderJO schrieb:


> habe mir eben mal das video angesehen -  ein paar anstiege scheinen echt heftig zu sein aber das wichtigste: es hat scheinbar echt gute, lange und flowige trails. ist ja eher selten bei einem marathon. ich denke wir sehen uns dann am start - wenn es sich arbeitstechnisch ausgeht. ist ja dummerweise wieder ein samstagsrennen...
> 
> 
> wenn sonst noch jemand infos hat zur orga - immer her damit.



dann fahr doch am sonntag den stubai bike marathon info findest du hier 

http://nyx.at/top-six/show_page.php?pid=36

und hier geht nach dem dorf kriterium los

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDaR....com%2Fmy_videos_edit&feature=player_embedded

ein teil des Marathons geht über diesen steig

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sWZQUFynVWY"]YouTube- LÃ¼ditzersteig in Telfes[/nomedia]


----------



## powderJO (22. Juli 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> dann fahr doch am sonntag den stubai bike marathon info findest du hier
> 
> http://nyx.at/top-six/show_page.php?pid=36
> 
> ...



cool. danke für den tipp - den hatte ich so gar nicht auf dem plan. werde also wohl da starten und nicht beim montafon. 

bist du auch da?


----------



## Augustiner1328 (22. Juli 2010)

ja jörg bin auch dort...... hoffentlich nicht so heis wie letztes jahr da hat mir der 2. anstieg den stecker  gezogen so das ich mich für die medium entschieden hab ...


----------



## powderJO (23. Juli 2010)

Augustiner1328 schrieb:


> ja jörg bin auch dort...... hoffentlich nicht so heis wie letztes jahr da hat mir der 2. anstieg den stecker  gezogen so das ich mich für die medium entschieden hab ...



cool, vielleicht sieht man sich ja dann mal. mein mitfahrer ist sich allerdings noch etwas unsicher, ob er startet will - ob ich auch alleine anreise weiß ich noch nicht 100prozentig. 

obwohl, in der nähe hats eh keine alternativen gerade und 5 stunden fahrt schaffe ich auch noch gerade so...

schaue jetzt erst mal, ob ich eine bezahlbare unterkunft finde. tipps?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cluso (31. Juli 2010)

So ich grab das mal aus.

Bin heute den M2 (die mittlere Distanz) mitgefahren und möchte ein bisschen meine Eindrücke schildern:

Eines vorweg, der Marathon bietet obwohl es erst die 2te Auflage war für mich sehr wenig Anlass zur Kritik. Die Organisation wirkte "rund" man hat eigentlich  schnell das rausbekommen was man wissen wollte und auch seine Unterlagen waren flott zur Hand. 

Die Strecke(nführung) hat mir sehr gut gefallen, für jeden war was dabei. Knackige Steigungen, flowige Trails und auch was für die Fahrtechnikkönner. Die ersten paar  Km Straße konnte man gut als erweitertes Warmfahren sehen und nutzen. Der Rest von der Strecke war TIP-TOP ausgeschildert und "alle Naselang" standen Helfer/innen die lauthals die Richtung angewiesen haben... Super. 

Verpflegungstationen gab es reichlich und die Auswahl war für meinen Geschmack gut. Richtig gut fand ich den Zielbereich, neben dem üblichen Sportler-Food (Riegel, Isogetränke) gab es ein Stand mit Käse, Vorarlberg Milch... und leckeren Äpfeln. Jeder Ernährungsberater schlägt da wohl die Hände über dem Kopf zusammen, aber so ne kalte Bananenmilch ist einfach Klasse. Hab mich jedenfalls reichlich bedient  

Alles in allem hat mir die Veranstaltung gut gefallen. Termin nächstes Jahr ist schon vorgemerkt.

Gruß

C.


----------



## gardaprinz (31. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ein erstklassiger MTB-Marathon und auf der Langstrecke sehr,sehr hart.
Fahrtechnisch sehr anspruchsvoll-Abfahrt Bielerhöhe war schon sehr heftig,aber auch bei vielen anderen Passagen darf man nicht zaudern.Wo es nur geht,wird auf Singletrails gefahren und das kostet jede Menge Konzentration.
Heute war Traumwetter mit klasklarer Luft-die Ausblicke waren einfach sensationell.
Es wird immer gejammert,daß es keine richtigen Marathons mehr gibt(Stichwort Forstautobahnen),hier ist definitiv die Antwort darauf.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## livestrong2003 (1. August 2010)

Nach einer langen Verletzungspause habe ich den M1 als Ziel genommen und ich musste schon feststellen, obwohl nur 28 km und 1.200 HM, dass mancher Anstieg schon heftig war, aber egal - dabei sein war alles. 

Ein großes Lob geht an die Organisation, hat wirklich alles super gepasst - nächstes Jahr werde ich den M2 angehen, sofern ich mal eine Saison ohne Verletzung überstehe


----------



## The Tretschwein (8. August 2010)

bin um 9 uhr als Privathansel auf die M3 gegangen und die Strecke nachgefahren. Zeit mit Foto machen, nicht Renntempo 8:33. MIST.
Hätte doch starten sollen......


----------

